# Will they ever preen each other??



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My male tiel Tony never gets a positive answer from his girlfriend Candy. They have been together for about a year now, have mated on many occasions, follow each other around the house exploring etc, and eat together. But she just won't preen him! Poor fellow keeps trying and seems to forget how much it hurts when she pecks on him in anger after he asks for scritches. He has tried to preen her too, to no avail. Why??
I see them sitting together a lot, so what is the deal?? Love hurts for Tony...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Grey gives Ama scritches with nothing in return.  it's sad but some birds are just users. lol.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, I guess. She will ask me for scritches all the time, but if he tries, he is in trouble. Poor guy...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Juju is a total user! haha. Storm is too...he uses Moon all the time. But he will preen Freya. Freya will ask Storm to preen her because she knows that he's in love with her, but will not preen him back. But when I give Freya scritches she will try to preen my finger in return. Tiels are silly creatures!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, they are silly!


----------



## marcello.capone (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like me and my wife. Love hurts


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

marcello.capone said:


> Sounds like me and my wife. Love hurts


Aw, sorry to hear that


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol my pair rub their heads together. Neither one wants to give each other scritches. I gotta come in and scratch both their heads for them. It's hilarious.
They'll just sit there and touch their heads together.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

marcello.capone said:


> Sounds like me and my wife. Love hurts


me and my boyfriend too! LOL


----------

